# Bindings Stuck



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Aright so i wanted to change to more of a duck stance on my board but a couple years back my binding's screws would always come loose and my bindings would slide around when i was carving and stuff so i took it to a board shop and they hooked me up with some stuff they put on to keep the screwes down. Well now that i want to change my stance the screws wont budge at all and im twisting the screwdriver like a bitch and the screws still wont move. anyone know how i can get these damn screws out so i can change my stance?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

well if its your last resort use a power drill, that way you can focus all your energy on pushing down and let the drill take the screws out. DON"T use the power drill to put the screws in. This is why you don't loctite your screws.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

hit the screwdriver with a hammer!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> well if its your last resort use a power drill, that way you can focus all your energy on pushing down and let the drill take the screws out. DON"T use the power drill to put the screws in. This is why you don't loctite your screws.




aright ill try it but i didnt really think i had a choice its that or tightening my bindings every 30 minutes...


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Try contacting the board shop and see what they advise.


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

This stuff is made for rust, but it might work on your screws.

Welcome to: Loctite® Freeze & Release 

The cold spray causes the screw to shrink slightly causing a break in the bond. Then the penetrate works into the threads. I've used the stuff on rusted bolts and it almost always works. Closely follow the instructions. You might try a test spot to make sure that the penetrate doesn't screw-up the finish on the topsheet... Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

aright fixed it with the power drill. thanks


----------

